# Apache doesn't start on boot



## bjerge (Aug 29, 2009)

Iâ€™m new in BSD, so please be nice if this is a stupid question 

But Iâ€™m setting up a webserver, and most of it looks fine (Apache shows "IT WORKS") .  
But most of my services will not start after reboot.

I have added the following to /etc/rc.conf

```
apache22_enable="YES"
 ftpd_enable="YES"
 mysql_enable="YES"
```

apache and mysql is not auto starting, but ftpd works fine.

If is start for example apache manual it works.

```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache22 start
 Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
 Syntax OK
 Starting apache22.
```

I have tried to add

```
jail_JAILNAME_exec="/bin/sh /etc/rc"
```

Because that was the advise in previous tread, but it made no difference, so have removed it again.

Here is the http-error log from today:

```
[Sat Aug 29 13:01:56 2009] [error] [client 192.168.15.1] File does not exist: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/favicon.ico
 [Sat Aug 29 13:28:15 2009] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
 [Sat Aug 29 14:31:03 2009] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
 [Sat Aug 29 14:31:06 2009] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
 [Sat Aug 29 14:31:06 2009] [notice] Digest: done
 [Sat Aug 29 14:31:08 2009] [notice] Apache/2.2.11 (FreeBSD) mod_ssl/2.2.11 OpenSSL/0.9.8e DAV/2 PHP/5.2.10 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal op
 [Sat Aug 29 14:42:43 2009] [error] [client 192.168.15.1] File does not exist: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/favicon.ico
 [Sat Aug 29 14:42:44 2009] [error] [client 192.168.15.1] File does not exist: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/favicon.ico
 [Sat Aug 29 14:42:45 2009] [error] [client 192.168.15.1] File does not exist: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/favicon.ico
 [Sat Aug 29 14:45:35 2009] [error] [client 77.213.118.28] File does not exist: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/MNG
 [Sat Aug 29 17:54:39 2009] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
 [Sat Aug 29 19:09:26 2009] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
 [Sat Aug 29 19:09:28 2009] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
 [Sat Aug 29 19:09:28 2009] [notice] Digest: done
 [Sat Aug 29 19:09:30 2009] [notice] Apache/2.2.11 (FreeBSD) mod_ssl/2.2.11 OpenSSL/0.9.8e DAV/2 PHP/5.2.10 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal op
```


----------



## kobjet (Aug 31, 2009)

Check your httpd.conf file for this line:

#Include conf/extra/httpd-ssl.conf

Make sure it is uncommented. Then check your httpd-ssl.conf file to make sure it is configured properly for your SSLSessionCache directives. Something like this:


```
SSLSessionCache        "shmcb:/var/run/ssl_scache(512000)"
SSLSessionCacheTimeout  300
```

And since I don't like any errors, I would fix the other things as well. The icon is a simple one to address but don't know much about the MNG error above.


----------



## anomie (Aug 31, 2009)

Are you running httpd in a FreeBSD jail? That advice is/was only applicable if you are. 

If you _are_ running httpd in a jail, post the contents of your host system's /etc/rc.conf. 

-------

If you _are not_ running httpd in a jail, check the output of `% dmesg -a | less`

Do you see the apache rc script being run? Does it report any errors?


----------



## bjerge (Sep 1, 2009)

One of my frinds gave some help, and he solved the problem.

The rotcource was that i'm running PCBSD, and that dos not start programs in the same way as FreeBSD.

The solutin can be found on my wiki: http://wiki.bjerge.com/index.php?title=Deamons_under_opstart_-_PC-BSD_vs._FreeBSD

Sorry that it is danish...


----------

